# Buzz my room mate contest



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey guys,
I know that there is allot of veteran smokers here who have smoked the best of the best of cigars. Well, I have a roommate who has never experienced getting a buzz, or a sickness from a cigar. This bothers me, I mean, I know that after a while of smoking you just get more of a tolerance, but ther ehas to be a strong enough cigar out there to phase this kid. He used to be a heavy pot smoker, and now all he smokes are Black and Milds, and the occasional cigar I supply him with. 

So I'm looking for a cigar strong enough... so that he wouldn't give me that look, like I'm full of crap, when I say a cigar gives me a heavy buzz. He doesn't believe cigars give buzzes, and I want to prove him wrong, because I am a prideful bastard, and I know that it would do him in... as he's already eyeballing stogie samplers on line, this would do him in.

So this is the contest. The buzz my roommate contest.

You send one stogie, one stogie you think would buzz the hell out of my numb roommate. The first person to buzz him will get a free drawing of your choice, a Lunaractive CD (my band), and a bag of cigars.

Send entries to:
The numb ass room mate contest
c/o Ethan Nicolle
503 W. Commercial #9
Coos Bay, OR 97420

By the way, there may be runner up prizes for 2nd, 3rd, and 4th buzz.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

HAHAHA East coast mofos! :fu Here's a contest I will have an advantage in!! 

I will send either a Buc Salsa or a JdN Antano which will certainly F the little bastage up!

-Matt-


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

txmatt said:


> HAHAHA East coast mofos! :fu Here's a contest I will have an advantage in!!
> 
> I will send either a Buc Salsa or a JdN Antano which will certainly F the little bastage up!
> 
> -Matt-


JdN Antano thats is exactly what i was thinking!


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

txmatt said:


> HAHAHA East coast mofos! :fu Here's a contest I will have an advantage in!!
> 
> I will send either a Buc Salsa or a JdN Antano which will certainly F the little bastage up!
> 
> -Matt-


Damn you Matt. I may just overnight a RP Edge out of spite!


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

If it arrives late, yet buzzes his ass up anyway... you will recieve a prize.
-eef


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

eef said:


> If it arrives late, yet buzzes his ass up anyway... you will recieve a prize.
> -eef


Prize schmize, I want to hear about him stumbling around and u from the nicotine assault.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

I dont have any but the Opus X xXx (powerrangers) is one nicotine filled smoke. I felt a little lite headed from this. IMHO the opus has more nic buzz level than the JdN Antonio just my $02. Also the Joyo de Domincan chiselel double lingro is also a little power house.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

RyJ cazadore - i hear that this is the strongest cuban cigar, or a nice fresh farmie. wish I had either, i would like to hear about someone u the trick is not to eat, food is a buzz kill. 


eeef better lay some plastic on the floor, get the mop handy u u


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Just tell him you're really supposed to inhale cigars, then hand him anything.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Stopped by my nearest shop and found out the owner dropped JdN when they went independant of the previous chain the were in.

So I am sending a big fatty La Flor Dominica Double Ligero. He has to smoke the whole thing, right?  u 


-Matt-


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Stopped by my nearest shop and found out the owner dropped JdN when they went independant of the previous chain the were in.
> 
> So I am sending a big fatty La Flor Dominica Double Ligero. He has to smoke the whole thing, right?  u
> 
> -Matt-


of course!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

LFD Double Ligero..........don't let him eat first,
he's goin down u

Very nice stick!


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I'll try to keep a camera handy- if he pukes I'll take a picture, and you get extra credit.  

-eef


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

JDN Antaño, LFD doble ligero! sounds like he's in big trouble!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Eef, out via USPS so it will hit your PO Box

The stowaways riding along with "Senior Bitchslap" are for you.

0103 8555 7494 8536 1488

-Matt-


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

you're the man Matt. thanks!!
-eef


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Just tell him you're really supposed to inhale cigars, then hand him anything.


 :r :r I'm about to post the same thing.

Salud!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Has he been buzzed yet? I want in....if there's time :al


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

My friend and I each smoked an Antano a few weeks back, our first to try. I really didn't think that it was that strong; and no, I'm not some kind of super-smoker. Hell, I really haven't been smoking that long, but I certainly wouldn't have classified it as a very stout smoke. (It was quite flavorful, though!!)

I frequently buy singles of the La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel Tip, and reallly enjoy the smoke. That is one that I would categorize as strong. Alot stronger thatn the Antano, actually. 

I guess it just goes to show that everyone's taste buds are different!!!  
It is important to note, howver, that I always seem to be drinking alcohol when I herf...... :al (hiccup!)


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I think Matt isthe only entry so far- if anyone else wants to send in go for it, or you can wait to see if Matt's does it.

Also, we have these guidelines set...
-he can't be on a full stomache
-no sugary drinks while smoking

any other guidelines I should set?
-eef


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

No cigar "additives"???


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

eef said:


> I think Matt isthe only entry so far- if anyone else wants to send in go for it, or you can wait to see if Matt's does it.
> 
> Also, we have these guidelines set...
> -he can't be on a full stomache
> ...


Ohh, that's going to be harsh. He's going to be u in no time. hehehe.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

eef said:


> I think Matt isthe only entry so far- if anyone else wants to send in go for it, or you can wait to see if Matt's does it.
> 
> Also, we have these guidelines set...
> -he can't be on a full stomache
> ...


Make sure he smokes the whole thing (although I think he should hurl before he finishes it, I know I would). Make him take draws on a regular basis, IE don't let him wait 2 minutes between draws. Keep an eye on him so he can't sneak away and hurl.

-Matt-


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Just tell him you're really supposed to inhale cigars, then hand him anything.


lol man if he can get him to do that make sure he takes a pic when hes done I got to see that


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey, I was just crusing along, groving on the taste of a LFD DL, sitting around the fire after a huge meal of steak with all the fixings. The taste was so good that I nubbed it. Got up, went in the house and sat down and the room started spinning. Had to get up and go back outside and walk around. I kept my cookies. In my defense it was the chiselito. The Sancho Panza XTRA has the same flavor IMHO and it won't fry your cookies.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

galaga said:


> Hey, I was just crusing along, groving on the taste of a LFD DL, sitting around the fire after a huge meal of steak with all the fixings. The taste was so good that I nubbed it. Got up, went in the house and sat down and the room started spinning. Had to get up and go back outside and walk around. I kept my cookies. In my defense it was the chiselito. The Sancho Panza XTRA has the same flavor IMHO and it won't fry your cookies.


Yeah, I almost grabbed a DL Chisel, however I couldn't be there to get him to do the double punch on the top side (which directs all the smoke at the roof of your mouth and really enhances nicotine intake for those of you who havenn't done it yet). So I figured the DL 700 vitola would do the trick.

What do you suppose would have happened without the steak dinner?? :r

Do we want pictures of his roomie huling or not?

-Matt-


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

txmatt said:


> Yeah, I almost grabbed a DL Chisel, however I couldn't be there to get him to do the double punch on the top side (which directs all the smoke at the roof of your mouth and really enhances nicotine intake for those of you who havenn't done it yet). So I figured the DL 700 vitola would do the trick.
> 
> What do you suppose would have happened without the steak dinner?? :r
> 
> ...


Hey, I was sucking on sugar packets as it were. With out the dinner I would have been on the floor! Of course we want pictures! What is this, a debutants coming out board? A top punch increases the nicotine..very interesting.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

eef said:


> I think Matt isthe only entry so far- if anyone else wants to send in go for it, or you can wait to see if Matt's does it.
> 
> Also, we have these guidelines set...
> -he can't be on a full stomache
> ...


eef - something in the mail for him, but I don't think Matt's stogie will have any problem trouncing the belligerent sod. You should see it today or tomorrow (01038555749370064287) - the only thing I had on hand at work friday that i thought would do the trick. There's also a couple of "It's OK - you're still a man" sticks for you guys for you guys to share.

Funny how we're all looking forward to someone overdosing on nicotine... prety sick (god I love this stuff).


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Awesome thanks. This is gonna be sweet!!!
-eef


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

ok I received Rckst4's package yesterday which had an edge and two Sancho Panzas, I received Matt's today, it had the LFD Double Ligero- damn that thing looks like it could kill a man!!

Matt thanks for the other smokes!!!, all new ones to me- though I have heard of some... black pearl, la rosa especial, and a belinda.

Rckst4- so are you saying you want him to smoke an edge, and then a Sancho Panza immediately after? I think he said he was willing to take that challenge, but for the contest's sake, it may be unfair. Other people are only sending one cigar... 

So, I think, if we have time tonight, he's gonna smoke Rckst4's entry. I'll update you guys soon.
-eef


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Eef, sorry for the confusion. The Edge was for the contest (it was the strongest thing I had on hand at my office, and I wanted to get it there to beat Matt's entry) :tg 
The SP's are just sticks for you guys to share. 

Personally, I think the Edge may do the trick, but if it doesnt the LFD certainly will!
-Raney


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

You should have heard of the the La Rosa Especial (Mi Favorita Maduro) and the Belinda Black (Epicure No. 5) before; those were the boxes you ordered for me in return for your newbie sampler..  I wanted to make sure they were good smokes before I got them to you and have been looking for an excuse to send them since.

The "Black Pearl" is specifically a La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo Robusto. They have 3 lines that all use the name Black Pearl; Gran, Cobre, and Rojo. The Rojo is my favorite of the 3.

So Raney's arrived first? I shouldn't have taunted him about being on the East Coast I guess! 

-Matt-



eef said:


> Matt thanks for the other smokes!!!, all new ones to me- though I have heard of some... black pearl, la rosa especial, and a belinda.
> 
> So, I think, if we have time tonight, he's gonna smoke Rckst4's entry. I'll update you guys soon.
> -eef


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

txmatt said:


> So Raney's arrived first? I shouldn't have taunted him about being on the East Coast I guess!
> 
> -Matt-


That'll learn ya. Now I shall run away before you taunt me a second time!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe PDS could make book on it. 2:1 on the Edge working and even money on the LDF..... I'd put my credits on the LDF.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

MM2(SW)S said:


> I dont have any but the Opus X xXx (powerrangers) is one nicotine filled smoke. I felt a little lite headed from this.


First one I had made me puke- plenty o' nicotine!

I won't have time to pick one up in time, BUT, there is a bundled cigar, Flor De Oliva Giant, that is 10 X 66 and I would bet that if he were to spend the time to finish it, it may just knock him on his ass!

I know MRbundles carries them.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

> Eef, sorry for the confusion. The Edge was for the contest (it was the strongest thing I had on hand at my office, and I wanted to get it there to beat Matt's entry)
> The SP's are just sticks for you guys to share.


Oh ok, sounds good.

Your packages actually both arrived on the same day, but Matt sent his to my workplace, while Rckts4 sent it to my home address- I am home on mondays, so I got his first!

Close, but... cigars.... Can you really say "close but no cigar" in this crowd?
-eef


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

eef said:


> Oh ok, sounds good.
> 
> Your packages actually both arrived on the same day, but Matt sent his to my workplace, while Rckts4 sent it to my home address- I am home on mondays, so I got his first!
> 
> ...


Damnit Eef get me your home address then!! That is where you told me you wanted to receive packages! I get penalized for following instructions?!? :c



-Matt-


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Damnit Eef get me your home address then!! That is where you told me you wanted to receive packages! I get penalized for following instructions?!?


awwwww - I feel really bad about this matt



txmatt said:


> HAHAHA East coast mofos! :fu Here's a contest I will have an advantage in!!
> -Matt-


... or not.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

haha sorry!!

if you send a small package that I don't have to sign for you can send it to my house. But if I have to sign for it, I'll miss it if you send it to my house (unless it shows up saturday or monday)... ah all the technicalities. 

Don't worry... I've smoked a couple Edge's before and they didn't get me that bad, but we'll see what happens... this Double Ligero though, I have never had one, but it looks like a dirty beast!

-eef


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Rckst4- sorry bother, while he enjoyed the Edge, it did not buzz him. I on the other hand, had a RP sungrown that Kluggzie hooked up, and it was the second sickest i have ever been from a stogie- of I hadn't rushed some sugar into me I would have puked, for a good 30 minutes I could barely move. Didn't see that coming, it kind of backfired on me!!

Next opportune moment, I'll lay the double Ligero on him, that thing looks like it could call a brontosaurus Sally!!
-eef


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

eef said:


> Rckst4- sorry bother, while he enjoyed the Edge, it did not buzz him. I on the other hand, had a RP sungrown that Kluggzie hooked up, and it was the second sickest i have ever been from a stogie- of I hadn't rushed some sugar into me I would have puked, for a good 30 minutes I could barely move. Didn't see that coming, it kind of backfired on me!!
> 
> Next opportune moment, I'll lay the double Ligero on him, that thing looks like it could call a brontosaurus Sally!!
> -eef


Damn! - well, i can't say I'm surprised... but it was worth a try. I'm something of a wee-wee head about stogies, and a lot of them seem to knock me on my butt (don't even ask me about my experience with habanos).

Ah well, I'm sure the DL will lay him out properly - those things are scary. Damn you TXMatt!


----------



## crazyguy117 (Mar 18, 2005)

any update on the contest? im pretty interested to hear more!!!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Eef did your roomie blow chunks?

 


-Matt-


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh how prideful my room mate has been about this whole thing.

We all went out on Friday after watching a funk band and smoked stogies. I had my roommate smoke the DOuble Ligero TXMatt sent.

HE smoked it, and smoked it, we all finished ours, he still had plenty left, He had had about three or 4 beers. Nothing much, I have seen him drink much more.

At one point he coughed and said he was getting light headed bcause he inhaled it, but he kept insisting that the light-hededness was from the beer. 

He got down to about 3/4 inch of that thing and was barely touching his quivering lips to it... and he tossed it. He tried to play it off like he was cool, like it hadn't really got him- that there was a bit of a buzz because he accidentally inhaled, and he claimed that it was mainly the beers hitting him.

So we get home, and he's moving real slow. I get on the computer, he goes so bed.

About 15 minutes later I hear him get up and go into the bathroom. Intense puking sounds echo down the hall way. He pukes for like, a good ten minutes.

I didn't even say a word- I could feel the akwardness in the silence. He knew he had been defeated.

So I talk to him last night about it and he is saying that it was the beer, not the cigar. He's just fooling himself and can't admit that you can still get a big buzz, and still get sick from smoke you don't inhale.

He claims that if he hadn't had beer, he could smoke tw of those in a row and not puke. I think I'd really like to see him try it.

Anyway TXMATT won. Matt, let me know what you want for a drawing- I can do somehting custom, or give you an original from something I have published or something, let me know.

It drives me nuts that he has gone unconvinced- the whole point of this contest ws for him to see that cigars do in fact buzz you, and that you can get sick from them. 

If anyone else wants to enter, feel free, since he is still not convinced, I want to convince him. Next time, no beers or anything. He'll probably blame it on the oxygen.

I'd really like to take him up on his "quadruple ligero" without puking claim. That's pretty freakin' bold.
-eef


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

eef said:


> Oh how prideful my room mate has been about this whole thing.
> 
> We all went out on Friday after watching a funk band and smoked stogies. I had my roommate smoke the DOuble Ligero TXMatt sent.
> 
> ...


Alright that's it I'm sending you two LFDDL's and when he tosses his cookies after the first one, you can smoke the second one. But we want pictures of what he looks like before and then when he is at the nub and stands up! :r It should take me about a week to get some to you so his tolerance should be abated. The problem being that these taste so good, that you want to nub it!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Hey Eef!

Next time don't let him drink whilst smoking - that actually kept his stomach calmer than it would have been without the beer! Your roomie has some sort of vested interest in not admitting to a tobacco buzz. He would rather admit to puking after 4 beers than from one of the strongest cigars in the world? That is messed up.

For the picture I need some custom work on sort of a mascot. Think of the most testosterone charged manliest man that ever lived. Now make him Irish. I realize the latter part makes it difficult. :r The name of this mascot is "Balls Stonerock". The men in my wife's family get together annually and call the outing the "Balls Stonerock Memorial Weekend."

I need a head shot and a couple poses as I am going to beg our resident cigar band expert to help me make a band with the head shot. With the poses I am going to attempt a custom insert for a cigar box, and a label for a bottle of hooch. I am sending these for the group since my daughter's ETA will prevent me from joining the guys this year (which will get me teased quite a bit.) If I need to send some extra sticks for being a PITA let me know.
I can detail my idea for the poses further; but I would like one with him smoking a big fatty pyramid/torpedo (think 6x60 Puros Indios #1); and the other he will be holding a jug style bottle of booze.

Thanks!
-Matt-


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

shatfield said:


> First one I had made me puke- plenty o' nicotine!
> 
> I won't have time to pick one up in time, BUT, there is a bundled cigar, Flor De Oliva Giant, that is 10 X 66 and I would bet that if he were to spend the time to finish it, it may just knock him on his ass!
> 
> I know MRbundles carries them.


Wow, I don't think I even have a cutter that would handle that. lol.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

This has been a fun quest to read guys! I believe the Double L obviously kicked his stubborn a$$. He'll never smoke a cigar of any kind again if he takes down two! :r 

It reminds of what my aunt did to me when I was little, about 11 years old, and got caught smoking cigs. She made me smoke 3 at one time, till I puked. And it didn't take long. That was bad and I'll never forget it. I havn't touched one since.


:ms NCRM


----------



## grizzrider (Mar 10, 2005)

What a great read!! I had a roommate like that back in college...was so stubborn that once he got an idea in his head (right or wrong) there was no way short of beating the sh** out of him to get him to change his mind...sounds like you have one like that!  

Can't wait to read more after the double...and can't wait to see those pics! u


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow eef, I didn't even know he could be that stubborn. Man oh man do I feel sorry for him though, that had to be pretty harsh, and just to think he gets to do it all over again this time with nothing to drink, poor kid. I wish I could be there man! u


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

He kind of started playing another tune wen i told him someone was going to take him up on that "2 double ligeros" with no alcohol thing. He said "maybe it was more the cigar than the beer"... I don't think he is up to smoking for 4 straight hours.

Anyway we'll see what happens.
-eef


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

eef said:


> He kind of started playing another tune wen i told him someone was going to take him up on that "2 double ligeros" with no alcohol thing. He said "maybe it was more the cigar than the beer"... I don't think he is up to smoking for 4 straight hours.
> 
> Anyway we'll see what happens.
> -eef


That sounds more like it! :r :r

:ms NCRM


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I sent 2 LFD-DLigero out today with a few other stick as well. Personally I would keep them around to wave in his face if he ever gets to big for his britches again. I sent the next size down from Matt, the chisel size, but I didn't want the poor guy to have nightmares. Don't worry about the size being strong enough. I had the chiselito after a full on meal and I was wimpering afterwards. I bet if he doesn't smoke them, if you left them sit for a year or two, they will mature very nicely. Enjoy
Rick


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks Galaga, we'll see how it goes. If this gets him then you will win too.

Matt- let me know what you want for a drawing.
-eef


----------



## Cigar Czar (Mar 6, 2005)

My first choice on a empty stomach is.

1) LG Diez any size, they are the most potent Vitola on the market today.

2) JDN Antano Gran Consul fresh out the box (With the Vapors)

3) Opus X Lancero

4) Camacho Diploma

5) Camacho SLR fresh out the box. 

Let's see how that former Weed Arsonist likes the NICO BUZZ MON! :w


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

eef said:


> Thanks Galaga, we'll see how it goes. If this gets him then you will win too.
> 
> Matt- let me know what you want for a drawing.
> -eef


Don't need to win anything, just enjoy the smokes, however you use them.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

i LOVE those strong smokes
sounds like you should buy your friend a pair of panties


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

i miss eef!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Ahhh...this thread was hilarious!!!!


----------



## Bankshot1101 (Oct 29, 2006)

KASR said:


> Ahhh...this thread was hilarious!!!!


Haha, I totally aggree. We defainatly need somemore hilarious contests like this!


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

Bankshot1101 said:


> Haha, I totally aggree. We defainatly need somemore hilarious contests like this!


i hate marshall


*edit* I thought this was a new thread. I wonder how I stumbled on this?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Necromancy 4TW!!!


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

eef said:


> Oh how prideful my room mate has been about this whole thing.
> 
> We all went out on Friday after watching a funk band and smoked stogies. I had my roommate smoke the DOuble Ligero TXMatt sent.
> 
> ...


:r He couldn't admit his defeat..

o Good show


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

wow, this thread is freakin' hilarious. thanks for the laugh


----------

